# Basset Hound Finised



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

The previously posted Basset Hound is now finished as a interchangeable topper. Having made the earlier Spaniel topper to allow the Great Dane (cemented ears) topper to travel in luggage to the USA with daughter I decided after this success I looked at finishing the Basset this way - the problem I had with the topper was that there wasn't enough neck length to cut the peg for the collar to fit - thinking cap on - then decided to make the peg as an independent piece and bond it to the bottom of the topper with 2 part epoxy, wing nut and washer on the studding gave clamping for the two parts, when set added the collar and epoxied to the peg - success.

Head with peg attached








The two toppers


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Nice clean job. You certainly got dogs well carved and painted Always good to see something different

.Keep the thinking cap on


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Gloops U are the Dog Whisperer of whittlers! Great looking pieces and a neat fix :thumbsu: :thumbsu:


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

They look great and a clever solution.

Rodney


----------



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

Nice job Gloops.


----------

